# In light of the last three days



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

Which TEAM, are you most impressed with and/or rooting for?

I haven't been able to follow as closely as I'd like, and Vs gives limited coverage of Euro teams....

...but my chapeaux to Garmin (I'm not huge on Vaughters, he's just... odd). I've come to the conclusion that these guys are scrappers.

I like what they did today. Tyler and Ryder showed some serious grit after being the team that probably lost out biggest yesterday.


----------



## Nimitz (Jul 8, 2004)

Saxobank today showed they are very strong although Frank is now out.

whether you agree or disagree with yesterday stage ending seeing FC take over as the new "Boss" was interesting to say the least.

I would have to say the darkhorse team would be Sky doing very well.

Chad


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

Garmin is really hanging bloody tough.

Saxo is just great, all because of Sparticus.


----------



## Len J (Jan 28, 2004)

Saxo was sure impressive today. 

Len


----------



## Mordy (Aug 30, 2006)

I didn't hear much of the BMC team before the tour and surprised at who they have on it with Evans, Hincapie, etc.


----------



## theBreeze (Jan 7, 2002)

robdamanii said:


> Garmin is really hanging bloody tough.
> 
> Saxo is just great, all because of Sparticus.


It hasn't been all Fabien. Voight and O"Grady rode tough today too. And Voight buried himself yesterday getting the Schlecks back after their crash. The team is just scary tough in my view.


----------



## Nimitz (Jul 8, 2004)

Mordy said:


> I didn't hear much of the BMC team before the tour and surprised at who they have on it with Evans, Hincapie, etc.


good point Cadel and BMC had a good ride today Brent bookwalter high up on the GC for now too.

Chad


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

theBreeze said:


> It hasn't been all Fabien. Voight and O"Grady rode tough today too. And Voight buried himself yesterday getting the Schlecks back after their crash. The team is just scary tough in my view.



I'm watching the evening Vs coverage now. Will be interesting to pay attention to what Saxo is pulling out (assuming I don't get called back in to work...the docs know it'd better be life and death to call me in during the TdF!).


----------



## tinkerbeast (Jul 24, 2009)

waa... ? cadel always seems to be isolated even with his supposedly stronger team... dunno whose fault that is


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

OldEndicottHiway said:


> Which TEAM, are you most impressed with and/or rooting for?
> 
> I haven't been able to follow as closely as I'd like, and Vs gives limited coverage of Euro teams....
> 
> ...


Saxobank, Cervelo (the way they rode today on the front). Popo for Radioshack, Vino for Astana, Voigt, O'Grady, Cancellara for Saxobank. Team Sky was doing pretty well so far.


----------



## Kram (Jan 28, 2004)

Great stage today. And instead of Mr Armstrong taking it to the other contenders, it was the other way around, although, thanks to Popo for killing himself, LA did do an impressive job to limit his losses. Hejdal was nearly as impressive as Sparticus....


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

Though I would root for other teams above them, up till now, I think Saxobank has ridden the best tour. Jens continues to be a monster on the bike.


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

Kram said:


> Great stage today. And instead of Mr Armstrong taking it to the other contenders, it was the other way around, although, _thanks to Popo for killing himself,_ LA did do an impressive job to limit his losses. Hejdal was nearly as impressive as Sparticus....



It was a great racing day indeed. Fun stuff.

Ryder did fantastic and didn't get nearly enough coverage imho. Between he and Tyler (no sissy "omg my arm hurts" sh*t) that's why Garmin gets my vote today.

Still interested in Saxo's role today. Sounds like they're rallying despite losses, as well as Garmin.


----------



## Jokull (Aug 13, 2007)

Like others have said, Saxobank have showed that they're probably the strongest team, although losing Frank is a big blow, and it will be interesting to see how they do in the mountains now.

As an (expat) Brit, I can't help rooting for Sky, and I think they've come out of the 3 days in a decent (but not fantastic) position.

I have a soft spot for Garmin, and feel sorry for all the bad luck they've had over the last few days. I like that they'll keep scrapping though.

Cervelo look strong too, but I think their weakness will be exposed once they get into the mountains.


----------



## Kaleo (Jun 15, 2008)

There's a lot of good looking teams this Tour, Sky does look good, and of course we knew Saxo was pretty solid. I still like RS and think they have a lot of spunk left for the following weeks.


----------



## Sojourneyman (Jun 22, 2007)

It's a shame though that the most interesting and most decisive parts of the Tour so-far, other than the prologue have been caused by bike problems and crashes (Slyvain would still be in Yellow, Frank would be in less pain, VdV would be alright) hopefully the race from here won't be so marred.


----------



## Kram (Jan 28, 2004)

Whiny Andy did OK by hanging on to Sparticus' wheel. Guess maybe he might be glad that they included some cobbles in, after all.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

I've been impressed with the Footon boys; they show up in that kit day after day. 

Chapeau.


----------



## Percival (Jul 7, 2010)

To the experts---


AFTER THE LAST 2 IDIOTIC STAGES LANCE HAS MANAGED TO FALL 1:30 behind SCHLEK AND :50 BEHIND CONTADOR, BARRING ANY INJURY/CRASH BY EITHER OF THEM HOW THE HELL CAN HE MAKE UP MORE THAN A MINUTE ON EITHER OF THOSE GUYS, IF HE ATTACKS ON A FLAT STAGE THEY SIMPLY KEEP UP WITH HIM AND I CERTAINLY DONT SEE HIM GAINING MORE THAN A MINUTE ON THOSE TWO IN A MOUNTIAN STAGE. WOULD YOU SAY ITS EFECTIVELY OVER AS FAR AS LANCE WINNING AT THIS POINT OR AM I GETTING AHEAD OF MYSELF?


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

saxobank.
they even got the entire peloton to stop racing just for them


----------



## Kram (Jan 28, 2004)

Then I guess they're better "all around riders" than him, no?


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

Percival said:


> To the experts---
> 
> 
> *WOULD YOU SAY ITS EFECTIVELY OVER AS FAR AS LANCE WINNING AT THIS POINT OR AM I GETTING AHEAD OF MYSELF*?



Naah.

Why I'd say you just upchucked what we've heard in the last 80 thread posts there, Percy. :thumbsup:



(PS...welcome to RBR. Stick around, we only bite in fun  ).


----------



## JohnHemlock (Jul 15, 2006)

Percival said:


> To the experts---
> 
> 
> AFTER THE LAST 2 IDIOTIC STAGES LANCE HAS MANAGED TO FALL 1:30 behind SCHLEK AND :50 BEHIND CONTADOR, BARRING ANY INJURY/CRASH BY EITHER OF THEM HOW THE HELL CAN HE MAKE UP MORE THAN A MINUTE ON EITHER OF THOSE GUYS, IF HE ATTACKS ON A FLAT STAGE THEY SIMPLY KEEP UP WITH HIM AND I CERTAINLY DONT SEE HIM GAINING MORE THAN A MINUTE ON THOSE TWO IN A MOUNTIAN STAGE. WOULD YOU SAY ITS EFECTIVELY OVER AS FAR AS LANCE WINNING AT THIS POINT OR AM I GETTING AHEAD OF MYSELF?


It is over. Nobody has ever made up a time deficit. Nobody has ever abandoned. Nobody has ever had a mechanical. There are never any crashes. and there are only a scant 17 STAGES REMAINING. C'est impossible!!


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

JohnHemlock said:


> It is over. Nobody has ever made up a time deficit. Nobody has ever abandoned. Nobody has ever had a mechanical. There are never any crashes. and there are only a scant 17 STAGES REMAINING. C'est impossible!!



Oui je suis en d'accord! Impossible!!!


----------



## jd3 (Oct 8, 2004)

weltyed said:


> saxobank.
> they even got the entire peloton to stop racing just for them


Not only are they the best riders, they're the best politicians too.


----------



## Percival (Jul 7, 2010)

JohnHemlock said:


> It is over. Nobody has ever made up a time deficit. Nobody has ever abandoned. Nobody has ever had a mechanical. There are never any crashes. and there are only a scant 17 STAGES REMAINING. C'est impossible!!


Well like i said barring any crashes or inuries how can lance possibly make up a minute and a half at this point, I dont see how thats possible unless he slowly ships way 15 seconds here and there in the remaining stages which I guess he could do, in anyc ase I expect team RS to get agressive starting tomorrow to starting cutting in to that deficit.


----------



## Percival (Jul 7, 2010)

OldEndicottHiway said:


> Naah.
> 
> Why I'd say you just upchucked what we've heard in the last 80 thread posts there, Percy. :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


LOL yea I am new, I love cycling but this whole discussion forum thing is a first for me so forgive me if I am asking things thats been discussed already, I cant possibly find the time between work and my own daily cycling to read all these threads but thanks for the welcome, I look forward to hearing more from you guys I like what I see so far. I will have to learn how these forums work, this is my first attempt ever at this.


Percy


----------



## Percival (Jul 7, 2010)

Is Frank out for good, Andy is very impressive and I see him being right there with Contador at the end, hopefully Lance too, but the future of this race is Andy and Alberto and Andy is still so young, in fact one of the youngest riders in the Tour, he is scary good and mentally tough. He will win it sooner or later but he will have a nemesis in Contador for many years to come.


----------



## Nimitz (Jul 8, 2004)

frank is def out for good.










Chad


----------



## JSR (Feb 27, 2006)

SaxoBank is the class of the field so far. Their aggression riding into the cobbles today left everyone else gasping for air.

I guess I have to come out as a TRS fanboy. They have five guys withing three minutes of Contador, if I have my sums right. Those guys can all ride, too. It's entirely possible for them to shake things up in the mountains with attack repeats. And they can all lay down solid TTs when that day arrives.

Just dreaming I guess.

JSR


----------



## sir duke (Mar 24, 2006)

Sky Team . Bradley Wiggins isn't a whinger, he took his lumps and got on with it. Geraint Thomas has showed he's got great potential. Looks like British dominance of the track scene is starting to pay dividends on the roads too.


----------



## fab4 (Jan 8, 2003)

Racers and managers who complain should just shut up and race or manage. They knew all the stages since October 2009 last year. If they don't like them then they should have decline their invitation so the organizers can invite other teams that did not make it. They are lucky to be racing the TDF. The tour organizers don't have to apologize to anybody. It's there race and they can choose whatever course they like for their race.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*this here*



theBreeze said:


> It hasn't been all Fabien. Voight and O"Grady rode tough today too. And Voight buried himself yesterday getting the Schlecks back after their crash. The team is just scary tough in my view.


is great
3 all time mashers
these guys never get enough credit. The only Doms folks pay attention to are the climbing lieutenants who barely do more work than the GC Honch. 
The real heroes are the guys who pull the 4 hrs BEFORE the climb starts and the first major acceleration up the hill.
Viva La Diesel!


----------



## ilmaestro (May 3, 2008)

Kram said:


> Whiny Andy did OK by hanging on to Sparticus' wheel. Guess maybe he might be glad that they included some cobbles in, after all.


Not necessarily. He's going to miss Frank when they get to the mountains.

The irony of Frank's crash is that it is specifically what caused the split that allowed Andy to gain time. It's a twisted tradeoff.


----------



## Percival (Jul 7, 2010)

fab4 said:


> Racers and managers who complain should just shut up and race or manage. They knew all the stages since October 2009 last year. If they don't like them then they should have decline their invitation so the organizers can invite other teams that did not make it. They are lucky to be racing the TDF. The tour organizers don't have to apologize to anybody. It's there race and they can choose whatever course they like for their race.


Agreed, reminds me a few years ago several golfers including Tiger and Phil were pissed off saying that the US Open course was set up too tough and ended up over par won the tournament and all the players were pissed saying it was set up too tough and unfair, these guys get paid millions to play golf and they ***** that the courses are getting too tough so they cant shoot 20 under par and look like masters out there.


----------



## empty_set (Nov 1, 2006)

Creakyknees said:


> I've been impressed with the Footon boys; they show up in that kit day after day.
> 
> Chapeau.


Hot coffee spewed. Chapeau to you, CK.


----------



## LeDomestique (Jan 17, 2007)

Creakyknees said:


> I've been impressed with the Footon boys; they show up in that kit day after day.
> 
> Chapeau.


LOL They look like they are saying "I'm only wearing this 'cos they pay me to". (which is true anyway...)


----------



## redlizard (Jul 26, 2007)

Creakyknees said:


> I've been impressed with the Footon boys; they show up in that kit day after day.
> 
> Chapeau.


I agree, the socks look totally stupid.


----------

